
Machine Learning and Data Science Applications in Industry - callli
https://github.com/firmai/industry-machine-learning
======
jlamberts
_To encourage active participation, I have created a private repo where all
future edits and entries will be made starting November 2019 after which this
project will be deprecated. To join indefinitely you have to submit two unique
open source python ML or DS projects to d.snow@firmai.org (unique to this list
only, it needen 't be your own). Please submit them now so that I can put you
on the list. How to know if your contribution is unique: search the Google
Sheet file for the respective URL._

So the intent is to "lock out" anyone who doesn't contribute before November
2019 by keeping all new content in the private repo? Seems kind of sketchy,
unless I'm misunderstanding. Maybe the intent behind releasing this publicly
is just to build up the email list mentioned in the readme?

~~~
firedup
It's public, all you have to do is contribute. No one is excluded, you just
have to lift your hand and open the gate to the park.

~~~
dhairya
If it's a shared resource why is there a need for one contribute in order to
view the resource? The underlying implication of a private repo in this
context is that the owner can at anytime lock the gate and make it pay to
enter.

